# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  First big storm since Arthur

## MIke R

Headin our way.....SE winds 25 to 35 and gusts and flooding rains is what they say.....

we all need a day off.....so....bring it

----------


## JEK

We are enjoying right now.

----------


## JEK

This just in

----------


## andynap

We can use the rain. Feels like fall.

----------


## JEK

Not this much this fast. My pool overflowth.

----------


## katva

Georgetown and Pierce Mill in Rock Creek Park, DC

----------


## GramChop

Send it south, svp!

----------


## amyb

Keep safe, everybody!

----------


## JEK

Sun peeking out now.

----------


## MIke R

I m looking forward to staying in..reading a book...numerous naps...and I ll make a big pot of chowdah.....July 3 was my last day off

my Mom was funny telling me to be carful because they re calling for severe flooding

uh....Ma.... I live  on water........I can't flood....

----------


## katva

> Sun peeking out now.



Just wait....  More to come (very soon, here)---- and a tornado watch just to our south

----------


## MIke R

I'm out fishing tonight .....not too nice

looks like leading edge stuff moving in

----------


## MIke R

Cool sky though

----------


## amyb

That is a gorgeous sky.

----------


## tim

The rain was a real blessing for us in Goochland!

----------


## amyb

Much needed--just perhaps too much in a short period of time. Lots of flooding, flash flooding, on Long Island.

----------


## soyabeans

AMY/PHIL hope you guys are alright with all of the rain that you got on Long Island

----------


## amyb

We are fine. It is still raining. And the good news, we got a free pool fill up.

----------


## MIke R

Lot of wind here but it looks to  me like we might escape the heavy rain as it all looks it be offshore of us right now

----------


## NYCFred

> We are fine. It is still raining. And the good news, we got a free pool fill up.



I'm in the city...nada....light drizzle so far. The beach, however, is getting hammered.

----------


## MIke R

It's unbelievable  but if you look at a weather radar right now there is a swath of severe weather to our west and east going north and a corridor of nothing in the middle over us and nothing to our south .......we re thinkin about putting a trip on for this afternoon now 

crazy

----------


## andynap

How cold is it up there??

----------


## MIke R

68

first of the Mums were for  sale at the grocery store this morning.

fall is a comin

----------


## Peter NJ

Amy I just read Islip had 13.26 inches of rain last night between mid night and 8 am

----------


## amyb

That was on the News this morning here as well. The commute was a mess for many, but waters are receding nicely. An awful lot of rain in a short period=major traffic mess!

----------


## JEK

Dozens of cars submerged at BWI long-term parking




inShare
Wednesday - 8/13/2014, 9:17am  ET


By Andrew Mollenbeck

More Reports
WASHINGTON -- Dozens of cars parked in Baltimore-Washintgon International Thurgood Marshall Airport's long-term lot were submerged in water on Tuesday after record flooding in the region.


Between 50 and 100 vehicles parked in the A and B lots at Baltimore Washington International Thurgood Marshall Airport were at least partially submerged by Tuesday afternoon, the airport estimates.


Pictures showed the water level waist high or more in some places.


"This is very unusual," said Whitney Kidd, an airport spokesperson. "We normally do not have this amount of flooding."


She's right.


At BWI, 6.3 inches of rain fell, breaking the airport's last record of 4.91 inches of rain set Aug. 12, 1955. The highest total recorded for Baltimore in a single day occurred during a 1933 hurricane and measured 7.6 inches.

----------


## NYCFred

> Amy I just read Islip had 13.26 inches of rain last night between mid night and 8 am



Amazing. The Bay was about 2 blocks inland...

----------

